# Online shopping: recommended sites



## LMNOP (4 Dec 2007)

I can’t find a previous post or at least an up to date one, so I’m wondering if people can share their favourite online shops??

Time is ticking, especially for US deliveries so I’m looking for sites people recommend. No areas in particular - my family, like most, cover a wide range of interests.
Ebay, strawberrynet, Amazon….


----------



## Fingalian (4 Dec 2007)

http://www.axminster.co.uk/


http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)

LMNOP said:


> No areas in particular - my family, like most, cover a wide range of interests



This site is a must for all your space food requirements.


----------



## LMNOP (4 Dec 2007)

OMG, you guys ARE amazing…
My brother is a carpenter at Nasa!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)




----------



## efm (4 Dec 2007)

LMNOP said:


> OMG, you guys ARE amazing…
> My brother is a carpenter at Nasa!


 
Good grief! - Are they making rockets out of plywood now?


----------



## nesbitt (7 Dec 2007)

great for jewellery gifts (compare with Irish Jewellers prices!) and girlie stuff, 30 day money back guarantee, big player v. reliable.

www.lizearle.co.uk
Isle of Wight based skincare cult products.  v reliable and v good customer care.  

[broken link removed]
wicklow based health food and Lavera skincare (quality German skincare) v reliable and v good customer care



handy for making reservations without having to listen to that awful voice on their phone line  
http://www.nextdirectory.ie 

Go easy when on line shopping it is easy to really over do the retail therapy


----------



## gipimann (8 Dec 2007)

A few sites to add to the list:

[broken link removed] (DVDs - not always cheapest, but worth a look from time to time)

www.play.com (CDs, DVDs, books, gadgets, games......)

[broken link removed] (skincare, very good for Dermalogica, free delivery with orders over £30, based in Newry)


----------



## CmTaz (9 Dec 2007)

[broken link removed] 

Irish site with a good selection of games. Does not carry every game out there but all the newer ones are there. They had a game there that was sold out everywhere - Ben 10 - Can't tell you how many shops I visited trying to get it  No delivery charges either.


----------



## john79 (13 Dec 2007)

www.cdwow.ie  (CDS AND DVDS AND COMPUTER GAMES)

free delivery & 'bargain basement' sections can have very good deals on occasion

www.the*giga**store*.com (KAPPA SPORTS STUFF)

free delivery & some good reductions

 (VARIOUS)

Big reductions but no delivery to ireland. Need someone over there.

[broken link removed] (ELECTRONIC STUFF)

Will save quite a bit when u compare to 'real' shops

anyone know of a good site for books (aside from amazon)?


----------



## cerberos (24 Feb 2008)

I am looking for the address of an online shop that has fantastic daily specials. Does anyone here know it?


----------



## z103 (24 Feb 2008)

Just wondering what the point of this thread is. There must be hundreds of thousands of online shops. Are we going to list them all?

Just use google.


----------



## cerberos (24 Feb 2008)

I cant find it and I thought I heard about it here (its very very good)


----------



## tech3 (24 Feb 2008)

it may be this one  *iBOOD.com*


----------



## cerberos (24 Feb 2008)

tech3 many thx


----------



## bobo123 (3 Jun 2008)

[broken link removed]
loads of them


----------



## Brianne (4 Jun 2008)

I'm sure what I'm going to say is no surprise to those of you experienced in online shopping but maybe there are other eejits like me out there. I'd only ever bought books online and had no problem. 
Anyway last Nov I bought online from Abercrombie and Fitch. It was a total of $308 which included $97.29 freight costs and the parcel  was delivered by Fed Ex.
This was Nov 2007. Imagine my surprise when I get a bill from FedEx in April 2008 for 85Euros, i.e. Fedex International Priority Duty of 25 Euros, Vat of 49Euros and Admin Fee of 10 Euros(Have left out various cents from all the bills).
Initially I thought it was an error and contacted Fedex who told me this is a common occurrance with this website and to read the T/Cs again. Sure enough I find a mention of taxes and duties that may be payable.I didn't pay for priority delivery and when I took the parcel there was no mention of any money owed to Fedex. 
I haven't paid but am going to as its not worth a bad credit rating. However  to be honest it took the whole good out of the deal.Anyone else have similar experiences and was the mistake mine and how to avoid in future?


----------



## PM1234 (4 Jun 2008)

You are liable for duty but AFAIK books are exempt which is why you were ok with Amazon.


----------



## car (4 Jun 2008)

> However to be honest it took the whole good out of the deal.Anyone else have similar experiences and was the mistake mine and how to avoid in future?


It is your mistake but a lot of people have been hit with it.   Youre liable for tax on a lot of goods from places that we dont have tax agreements with. e.g. I got hit with a large bill when I purchased goods off an ebayer based in switzerland not knowing about the lack of tax agreement with them.  Still saved on high street costs but  drastically reduced the saving. 

I try and buy from sites with free or low delivery costs.

memory cards , free delivery in ireland :  www.shop4memory.com
musical equipment with practically free delivery  : www.thomann.de
real cheap stuff from china with free delivery : 
www.dealextreme.com or their sister site for more techy stuff www.selloffaccessories.com

.. theres always the large powersellers on ebay who nearly always have reduced delivery charges.


----------



## Brianne (5 Jun 2008)

Thanks for that, I still got value but the fact that the bill came so many months later was a bit of a shock.


----------



## Murt10 (5 Jun 2008)

cerberos said:


> I am looking for the address of an online shop that has fantastic daily specials. Does anyone here know it?



Would it be this one. 

http://www.dealcatcher.com/

Unfortunately, most don't/can't deliver to Ireland, but it given the prices the Americans are being charged for similar items, it gives you some idea of how much we are being ripped off here. 

If you have friends over there you can have the items delivered to them to forward on to you. If not, you can have them sent to a forwarding company, who for a relatively small amount will do the same job.



Murt


----------



## creme egg (5 Jun 2008)

strawberrynet.com    
cosmetics / beauty products / perfume / aftershave.
No deliver charge (customs tax can be charged)  excellent service.

AFAIF they are based in Hong-Kong.  No association with this site.

tks creme egg


----------



## hopalong (5 Jun 2008)

dear lmnop,could you please take your caps lock off,ta


----------



## Hillsalt (5 Jun 2008)

JC Penney deliver to Ireland. I have bought Levis jeans and Dockers trousers at over half the price Debenhams etc sell them at. They will email you with on line bargains such as Levis for $25. Also really good for ladies and babies clothes too. I returned a leather jacket that didn't fit and the money was in my credit card within a fortnight although as you'd expect, I had to pay to post it back to USA. I then bought a smaller size online and all's well that ends well. 
You will have to pay tax on delivery from UPS but it's still waaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyycheaper than buying locally. 
Look up www.jcp.com

Also, www.evergreen.ie - a really good online  Irish health store.


----------



## Guest124 (20 Dec 2008)

Any more sites particularly from the U.K. that will deliver to the Republic now that the Euro is so high in value?


----------



## bananas (20 Dec 2008)

www.boden.co.uk  great for kids and ladies clothes, I've puchased from them several times with no problems


----------



## glowinthedar (20 Dec 2008)

Brianne said:


> *I haven't paid but am going to as its not worth a bad credit rating.*


 
Can you get a bad credit rating for not paying this?


----------



## pansyflower (20 Dec 2008)

> I am looking for the address of an online shop that has fantastic daily specials. Does anyone here know it?



How about www.ibood.com?


----------



## infacta (8 Feb 2011)

A bit closer to home and worth a scan is http://www.irelands-directory.com/recessionoffers.php?Business=AllBusiness&Town=AllTowns


----------



## Hillsalt (8 Feb 2011)

I have used www.bargainsavenue.com twice and am a very happy customer.


----------



## niceoneted (8 Feb 2011)

www.gaynors.co.uk for outdoor gear it's great.


----------

